# Proudest Poodle Possessions...



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

We probably all have them, special favorite poodle momentos and possessions. I thought it might be fun to share photos of them. Here are two of mine; a whimsical, commissioned oil painting of Chagall, and an antique cement poodle sculpture my dh named "Matisse." Please share yours, and give us all something to covet or aspire to!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool painting! I like how you have a serious classic frame around the whimsical artwork. Thanks for sharing.

I've just had my poodle for 9 days so dont have any old favorites yet!


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the painting and sculpture! Hmmmm....maybe I can have my dad paint a portrait of Winston. After I get him of course! lol Chagall is such a beautiful poodle!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess I didn't realize how much I had..

Wax poodle on a cupcake candle








Spatula








Poodle patches on my hiking fanny pack (I REGRET NOTHING)








An oil painting I found at a small hole in the wall shop








Decal on my drivers side of my car








A few decals on the back of my car








Fuzzy poodle 'dice' that I made out of some squeak toys


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

I love your car deal fluffyspoos where did you get it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't remember the name of the page, but I won them from a like/share facebook page!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Proudest Poodle Possessions*

Great thread Chagall's Mom!

Near and dear to my heart is the charcoal rendering of Jake my upstairs neighbor did for me on Jake's 13th birthday. His nose looks weird at this angle -- he did not have a fully shaved nose, which is how I left him as he got much older. It is hard to capture on film since the glass reflects the flash; it is 30x20, very large and I have it proudly displayed on top of an armoire.

Second proudest poodle possession....................well, the picture speaks for itself (any excuse to post a new picture......you know!)


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Ohhhhhh, Jake is so beautiful! What a special treasure. 

Also, gotta have those decals!!! I'm doing a Google search now...


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Ooo! I forgot about my "Panda" jacket...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Love all your guys stuff! I have some ornaments for the holidays, but not much else.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Our city just started to charge 10 cents for each paper bag handed out at grocery stores so we all need to bring our own reusable bags from now on. I grabbed the chance and bought a few poodle shopping bags from the NorCal Poodle Rescue. Maybe some of you are interested too. All the profits go to the Poodle Rescue http://poodleday.com/products/

And I want to show off this drawing that a friend of mine gave me on my birthday. He looked at one of Nickel's pictures I posted on Facebook and did this for me.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Cool painting! I like how you have a serious classic frame around the whimsical artwork. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I've just had my poodle for 9 days so dont have any old favorites yet!


Thanks! I like to "mix it up" when it comes to artwork and frames. Just think of how much fun you'll have collecting all things poodles over the years. Congratulations on your new pup!!:clap:



hilshaven said:


> Love the painting and sculpture! Hmmmm....maybe I can have my dad paint a portrait of Winston. After I get him of course! lol Chagall is such a beautiful poodle!


Thanks for the compliments on Chagall and my (other) favorite poodley things. Sounds like you have a talented father--lucky you!!



liljaker said:


> Great thread Chagall's Mom!
> 
> Near and dear to my heart is the charcoal rendering of Jake my upstairs neighbor did for me on Jake's 13th birthday. His nose looks weird at this angle -- he did not have a fully shaved nose, which is how I left him as he got much older. It is hard to capture on film since the glass reflects the flash; it is 30x20, very large and I have it proudly displayed on top of an armoire.
> 
> Second proudest poodle possession....................well, the picture speaks for itself (any excuse to post a new picture......you know!)


That's an exquisite remembrance of your Jake! Wow, great to have such a wonderful and gifted neighbor. Right you are; Sunny_ is_ your ppp (proudest poodle possession). Love seeing photos of him anytime!!



Jacamar said:


> Ooo! I forgot about my "Panda" jacket...


Well, I see you are off to a wonderful start; both in collecting poodle treasures and having an absolutely ADORABLE poodle pup to treasure!:smile:



Fluffyspoos said:


> I guess I didn't realize how much I had...


Nice stash!!:thumb:



schnauzerpoodle said:


> Our city just started to charge 10 cents for each paper bag handed out at grocery stores so we all need to bring our own reusable bags from now on. I grabbed the chance and bought a few poodle shopping bags from the NorCal Poodle Rescue. Maybe some of you are interested too. All the profits go to the Poodle Rescue http://poodleday.com/products/
> 
> And I want to show off this drawing that a friend of mine gave me on my birthday. He looked at one of Nickel's pictures I posted on Facebook and did this for me.


What a wonderful friend you have, so talented and so thoughtful to do that beautiful drawing of Nickel for you!! Thanks for the link to the Poodle Rescue, I'm ordering two "poodle" umbrellas.:umbrella:


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

You can get the decals on eBay 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

What did you type in the search. I saw a few deals but not that one.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Something like poodle stickers I think



Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here are just a few of mine. I have so many I could open a poodle paraphenalia store. LOL.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

We have only had Lily about 4 months, so the only poodle thing I have is a notepad with a white poodle on it that a friend sent me. I vowed not to buy a bunch of poodle things when I went thru all the pomeranian things I had after my girl passed away (pins, hats, shirts, purses, etc. etc.). Luckily, most poodle items show a black or white poodle and not a light brown like Lily. Of course there are many custom printed items available 
I love the custom paintings and drawings you guys have - amazing work!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice to know I'm not the only "poodle eccentric!":wink:Here are a few more of my poodle treasures.


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

My Great Niece, age 10, did an oil painting of Gracie. I'll have to take a picture of it and post here!

Some day, when she's a famous artist, I can say I have one of her original works!

Cindy


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is a photo of the painting my Great Niece did:










Cindy


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Very good and encourage her!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, oops, I forgot to take a pic of my nail file and poodle mug too.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poodlemama99 said:


> Here are just a few of mine. I have so many I could open a poodle paraphenalia store. LOL.


Oh wow!! If you ever have a sale, PM me!! I LOVE the calendar display, kindly put me down for that!!



Tuffcookie said:


> Here is a photo of the painting my Great Niece did: Cindy


That's a_ fabulous_ painting by your 10 year old great niece! I want to commission her to do a portrait of my next mpoo The timing should work out for when she's in high school. Please tell her she's got fans all over the world now!!:star:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some of my Poodle things...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Some of my Poodle things...


If you should ever tire of that lovely silver poodle statue, I so want it!! :biggrin:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is ceramic and my Mom painted it, so it won't be going anywhere, but isn't it lovely? Mom was an amazing ceramist.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

these are a few vintage pieces that were gifts from some non poodle people. 



Poodle salt and pepper shakers. Too cool. Gift to Maeve from Diane. I think it looks marvelous in the kitchen! by faerie made, on Flickr


metal poodle tissue box by faerie made, on Flickr


poodle tea towel by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Danbury mint always sends me the new item fliers. Thanks a bunch. Don't they know I need everything? Haha. Oh and we won't even mention the magnet collection and the flag collection from willabee and ward. I have those too. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Here are some of our poodle finds!
!



































Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of my most treasured poodle items


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

faerie said:


> these are a few vintage pieces that were gifts from some non poodle people.


Hey, I honestly think that tea towel once belonged to my Great Aunt Rose, and I WANT IT BACK!!:laugh:



rubymom said:


> Here are some of our poodle finds!


LOVE those two poodle statues of yours! Sure would like to have them along side my singleton!!:wink:



cavon said:


> Here are a couple of my most treasured poodle items


You _know_ I enjoy your treasures; that "twofer" of poods sure does it for me!! teehee!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

and some more - a custom made lambskin jacket - I had an artist take actual pictures of Finnegan and make them into embroidery patterns to be put onto the jacket and a limited edition discontinued Swarovski brooch


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

and my most treasured precious possession, or am I his????


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I love pictures of Finnegan. What a classy guy you have there.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> I love pictures of Finnegan. What a classy guy you have there.


_
Agree! _I want you to know that photo was taken at MY house, where Finnegan clearly feels right at home. It just so happens I have the poodle socks and sneakers with which to walk him, so don't _you_ agree he should come live with _me_...at least for awhile?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Chagall's mom: I thought I recognized that window......one of the early pictures of Chagall waiting for you!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Chagall's mom: I thought I recognized that window......one of the early pictures of Chagall waiting for you!


Egads, you sure have a good eye! Makes me wish I cleaned my windows better.:embarrassed:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

sorry, Chagall's Mom, Big Red will be staying right where he belongs - with his Mom!!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Look what I got today at our cities Fall Festival (lots of handmade things). I spied it from across the way and just HAD to have it:act-up:. It looks like a lamb clip . I told the guy he captured the happiness of a poodle perfectly.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

outwest said:


> Look what I got today at our cities Fall Festival (lots of handmade things). I spied it from across the way and just HAD to have it:act-up:. ... LOL


_Of course _you had to have it--it's _super!!_ Now please organize a group buy so the rest of us can have one too.:wink:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I think it looks nice next to the wine barrel, kinda rustic-like.


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a new poodle possession:



















Cindy


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Tuffcookie said:


> I have a new poodle possession...


That is just darling! I am usually good about sharing, but if it were mine, I'd never lend it to anyone. It's divinely "poodley girlie"!!:girl:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Unique Poodle Possession*

I received this poodle bag from my friend, Judy (Mona Lisa's owner) and find it very unique and fun. Since everyone thinks Sunny is a girl anyway, why not, right? It's from London, but I can't recall the artist offhand.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

My dear daughter drew me this picture if my boy Rizzo when she was 13 years old! She is not a "dog person", but she's knows how much my spoos meant to me! Thank you, Shade!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

roulette said:


> My dear daughter drew me this picture if my boy Rizzo when she was 13 years old! She is not a "dog person", but she's knows how much my spoos meant to me! Thank you, Shade!


Well, she may not be a "dog person," but she sure is an artistic one. The picture is really terrific!!:nod:


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

Not sure if it's really the proudest, but it surely is the oldest Poodle Paraphernalia I have owned and cherished... It was given to me when I was 7, in 1972, and had just gotten my first poodle: a Cream Toy, named Coco.


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Some of my Poodle things...


The Standard sculpture is fabulous!!!! I want one!


----------

